# “Lay up” insurance



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Recommendations on a forum sponsor or other provider who can insure my R33 GTR while it’s affectivly parked up and won’t be on the road, but at a garage being fixed. Taken there on a trailer and then the same when returned

It’s been SORN’d for nearly 19 months and looking at sending it away for repairs so prefer it was fully insured should anything happen.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi,


we are with Pace Ward - and I did enquire about LUI - there was hardly any difference in premium.


----------



## SarfLondongeeza (Aug 16, 2018)

Have you tried any of the Classic Car specialists, they do laid up policies I'm sure.

SLG


----------

